
New “Smart Windows” go from transparent to black in seconds, 5000+ cycles OK - DrScump
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/watch-window-turn-itself-black-less-minute
======
DrScump
Full paper: "Dynamic Windows with Neutral Color, High Contrast, and Excellent
Durability Using Reversible Metal Electrodeposition"

[http://www.cell.com/joule/fulltext/S2542-4351(17)30001-6](http://www.cell.com/joule/fulltext/S2542-4351\(17\)30001-6)

